# My journey



## CassMexico (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, i'm from Mexico and i want to share my story, i'm looking for some support and in my country is really difficult to find a doctor that understand all the symptoms.

Since i remember i suffer from IBS but after take 10 days of metrodinazol all the journey began that's was 7 years ago, now i am 29 years old. It's really sad for me because i have been seeing a lot of doctors, i'm not for a rich family and i spend almost all my money in supplements and medicines and nothing works!

Now i'm seeing a Funtional doctor an he send me a lot of supplements, i honestly have the same symptoms as always (bloating, back pain, belching, inflamation, anxiety, fatigue) but i'm now eating more food and more or less tolerate all in my diet.

The last laboratorie study that this doctor order is an OAT, organic acid test, i wanna know if someone tried this, and if the supplements helps or no. I take Aloe Vera, Omega 3, Iron, Vitamin D, Enzime, probiotics, selenium, zinc...

I had Hashimoko too, so for me is really difficult to deal with all .


----------

